# crank id



## spoker (Mar 29, 2014)

pulled crank from a 54 corvette,it has as&co on one side and a 2 on the other,is that a 52 crank,and tep its original to the bike,and its a 54 frame cause the sreial number is under l99999 and in 56 they started ar l99999,cant make out both numbers on crank code but one of them is a 4,thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Some of the schwinn cranks, especially the one stamped as&co are not date coded. Most middleweight schwinn cranks after the early 60s are date stamped though.


----------



## spoker (Mar 29, 2014)

yes i have a 1960 crank thats coded


----------

